

Play Minecraft with Your Friends - nwkayaker
http://www.friendsforminecraft.com

======
tommi
I wish there other aspects to social than shouting out your status "Just
mining away in my tunnel! I love the smell of bedrock in the morning =]". In
general I like tasks you need to complete together or something different. The
whole share your status thing is old.

~~~
simonsarris
A friend and I used to try to make the grandest structures possible together,
on servers that had monsters/death (ie, not creative mode), including a
hardcore pvp server (12 hour ban on death) where we were the only ones to
attempt to build beautiful things.

With fear of death, and materials running, and the needed exploration to get
some things it became extremely more fun than playing alone. We'd also discuss
and argue about building dimensions, often resorting to meeting in person and
doing some things over on graph paper.

Surprisingly, on the hardcore pvp server, everyone either left us alone or
protected us after a short while. I had to die maybe 20 times for everyone to
more or less agree that we was nonviolent and had little worth taking, and
that the thing we were building was pleasing. Some people even donated
materials.

I wish I took more pictures. Here's the start of Sophia[1] and the start of a
library on the Hardcore server[2]

[1] <http://i.imgur.com/NYFSi.jpg>

[2] <http://i.imgur.com/fMdcx.jpg>

~~~
DigitalJack
Wow, Sophia is stunning! Especially with your texture pack.

I seem to get stuck in a functional mode. I rarely build anything more than a
box to keep me safe.

Surely you had to do a lot of planning for Sophia... Did you just use graph
paper (which seems particularly suited to minecraft) or is there some software
to help?

------
citricsquid
If the creator is reading this, a word of warning: Although I know of no
instance where Mojang have pursued anyone for it, the Minecraft brand
guidelines state:

    
    
        We are less relaxed about commercial things. You may not 
        therefore use the Minecraft Name in or as the main name 
        or title of commercial things.
    

You may wish to reconsider your name choice, although it's unlikely that
anything will come of it they are in a position where you're violating their
requirements.

<https://minecraft.net/brand>

~~~
nwkayaker
Thanks for the comment. Monjang is fully aware of this product and has given a
thumbs up on both the branding and commercial approach.

~~~
citricsquid
That's awesome! I've signed up to the launch list, I can forward it to our
content team (I manage minecraftforum.net) at launch and they may be able to
do an article on it.

~~~
wedtm
Way to name drop, squiddles.

~~~
citricsquid
I was being nice :( Saying "I can forward it to our content team" and not
explaining why that has any value to him is silly

~~~
nwkayaker
No worries squid... happy to chat... will reach out to you soon.

------
paul9290
Pardon my ignorance with Minecraft but a family members plays it constantly
with friends. Their birthday is coming up and I wondered if Minecraft sells
things within the game I could buy them for as a gift?

I am aware its a MMORPG, but don't know too much more about it.

~~~
citricsquid
There are individual servers that sell things, but Minecraft as a game has no
purchasable content.

Have you considered Minecraft merchandise? There's a ton:
<http://www.jinx.com/shop/coll/minecraft/>

------
TillE
Check your fonts on Windows. With Chrome the rendering is terrible, and with
Firefox the wrong font is used (looks like Times New Roman).

~~~
nwkayaker
Ugh.... Thanks for pointing this out. Very much appreciated. Will fix ASAP.

------
DanBC
Looks neat.

Any chance you could add optional X, Y, Z co-ordinates?

~~~
nwkayaker
Thanks for the comment Dan... Yes, X,Y,Z coordinates are a key part of
establishing cool places and finding nearby friends, images, etc. Love to hear
of any specific ideas you care to share.

------
pyrotechnick
There are at least 3 prominent buttons rigged up to the "WE ARE SORRY!" modal.
If all you can actually do on the site is leave an email, make that more clear
and try to be less deceiving.

Furthermore, in its current state, this product is not considered a beta;
rather an alpha.

Nevertheless, I wish you all the best and indeed hope you are successful;
especially given Mojang's complete lack of interest to fill these voids :)

~~~
nwkayaker
Point taken... Thanks for the feedback.

